# Kenneth Hite shot and wounded, but he's OK.



## darjr

Kenneth Hite was shot and wounded on his way home. He's fine FYI but what a harrowing story!



link


----------



## MGibster

I'm glad he's okay.  But I really gotta wonder what words were exchanged and whether it was about Trail of Cthulhu or Vampire 5th edition.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

MGibster said:


> I'm glad he's okay.  But I really gotta wonder what words were exchanged and whether it was about Trail of Cthulhu or Vampire 5th edition.



I think we have to assume the Antarctic Nazis or the Hollow Earth residents finally found him.

But yes, glad he's OK. My heart was in my throat when I saw the subject line.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

For the slow and dim-witted: Who is Kenneth Hite?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

FitzTheRuke said:


> For the slow and dim-witted: Who is Kenneth Hite?



A long-time GURPS writer and the creator of Night's Black Agents. His work on GURPS Horror, along with a complimentary work from Palladium Iron Crown Enterprises, I think, called Nightmares of Mine, helped break down how to effectively run horror in RPGs, which has been incredibly influential. If you run anything horrific, you owe it to yourself to track down Nightmares of Mine or GURPS Horror and just read his GMing advice.

He's also well-known for a series he wrote in Pyramid magazine (the Steve Jackson Games mag) where he would mash up crazy conspiratorial ideas together and then explain how they were gameable. There are two collections of the articles (and many more uncollected) called Suppressed Transmissions, which I cannot recommend highly enough to anyone running fantastic adventures set in the real world, especially in the 19th or 20th centuries.

Outside of D&D circles, he's pretty much an A-list RPG creator celebrity, and rightly so.


----------



## aramis erak

FitzTheRuke said:


> For the slow and dim-witted: Who is Kenneth Hite?



notable game designer, game reviewer, and games columnist, mostly well known amongst the forgite arm of the storygames wing of the hobby. And for his GURPS work.


----------



## Davies

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> A long-time GURPS writer and the creator of Night's Black Agents. His work on GURPS Horror, along with a complimentary work from Palladium, I think, called Nightmares of Mine



Iron Crown Enterprises.

This is horrifying, I truly hope it was just a robbery.


----------



## John Dallman

Also known for being half of the "Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff" podcast, currently nominated for the ENworld award.


----------



## werecorpse

..and Fall of Delta Green iirc. A game about modern gun toting agents taking on the mythos.


----------



## Bedrockgames

That is crazy. I am glad he is ok. Sounds like that could easily have been more life threatening if the bullet hit a slightly different part of the leg. Hope they catch the guys who did it


----------



## Bedrockgames

FitzTheRuke said:


> For the slow and dim-witted: Who is Kenneth Hite?




Others have posted but just so you can have a sense of his significance, this is from his wikipedia entry: 



> .... Hite has contributed extensively to the  GUMSHOE System, as author of _Trail of Cthulhu_, and the supplements _Shadows Over Filmland_, _Rough Magicks_, _Bookhounds of London_, and _Mythos Expeditions_; also the RPG _Night's Black Agents_ and its major campaign _The Dracula Dossier_.
> 
> Previously, Hite wrote or contributed to several GURPS supplements, including:
> 
> _GURPS Alternate Earths_,
> _GURPS Alternate Earths II_,
> _GURPS Cabal_,
> _GURPS Horror_ (Third Edition incorporating _Nightmares of Mine_ material in 2002, also Fourth Edition in 2011),
> _GURPS Infinite Worlds_ (Winner of the 2005 Origins Award for _Role-Playing Game Supplement of the Year_[12]),
> _GURPS WWII: Weird War II_,
> and _GURPS Y2K_.
> In addition, he worked on the Decipher/Last Unicorn _Star Trek_ RPGs
> 
> _Star Trek RPG Player's Guide_ (with Mathew Colville, Steven S. Long and Don Mappin) (2002),
> _Starfleet Operations Manual_ (2003),
> _All Our yesterdays_ (with Steve Kenson, James Kiley, S. John Ross and Steven S. Long) (2000),
> and _Planetary Adventures_ (1999).
> He has also contributed to the Nephilim games
> 
> _Secret Societies_ (1995),
> _Major Arcana_ (1997),
> and _Gamemaster's Companion_ (with Shannon Appel, Adrian Czajkowski, and Ross Isaacs) (1996);
> as well as to supplements for other role-playing games like:





> _Adventures Into Darkness_ (for _Hero System_ and _Mutants & Masterminds_),
> 
> 
> _Mage: The Sorcerer's Crusade_ (for _Mage: The Ascension_),
> _Crusade Lore_ (for _Mage: The Sorcerer's Crusade_) (with Phil Brucato and Wayne Peacock) (1998),
> _Cainite Heresy_ (for _Vampire: The Dark Ages_),
> _Nightmares of Mine_ (for _Rolemaster_) (with John Curtis) (1999),
> _Back East: The South_ (for _Deadlands_),
> _Dubious Shards_ (which includes an adventure for _Delta Green_),
> _Secrets of the Ruined Temple_ (for _Mage: The Awakening_),
> _Day after Ragnarok_ (for Savage Worlds and Hero System),
> _Wild Talents RPG_ (with Dennis Detwiller, Greg Stolze and Shane Ivey) (2010),
> and _Grim War_ (for _Wild Talents RPG_) (with Greg Stolze) (2010).
> Books by Hite:
> 
> 
> _The Complete Idiot's Guide to U.S. History, Graphic Illustrated_ (with Sheperd Hendrix) (2009)
> _The Antarctic Express_ (with Christina Rodriguez) (2009)
> _Cthulhu 101_ (with John Kovalic) (2009)
> _Where the Deep Ones Are_ (with Andy Hopp) (2008)
> _Cliffourd the Big Red God_ (with Andy Hopp) (2011)
> _Tour de Lovecraft: The Tales_ (2008)
> _The Nazi Occult_ (with Darren Tan) (2013)
> _The Cthulhu Wars: The United States' Battles Against the Mythos_ (with Kennon Bauman) (2016)




He also has the Tour De Lovecraft books which I really enjoyed. He has a podcast with Robin Laws as well that is very good.


----------



## ilgatto

darjr said:


> Kenneth Hite was shot and wounded on his way home. He's fine FYI but what a harrowing story!
> 
> View attachment 271546
> 
> link



Say what you want, but the guy does know how to tell a story!

Godspeed to you, Mr. Hite.


----------



## Morrus

FitzTheRuke said:


> For the slow and dim-witted: Who is Kenneth Hite?



Sometimes, when in a bereavement thread or a sympathy thread, just Google it, eh? There's a time and place.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Ah. While I have sold many of his games in my 29 years as a retailer, his name did not stick in my head. Robin Laws I know. I'm not much of a podcast guy, but I might want to check that out.


----------



## FitzTheRuke

Morrus said:


> Sometimes, when in a bereavement thrad or a sympathy thread, just Google it, eh? There's a time and place.




It wasn't just for me that I asked (though the self-deprecation was intended), but I asked also for anyone else who reads the thread who doesn't know the name off the top of their heads. In addition, I thought that it would be more interesting to find out what the EN community thought about the fellow at the same time as finding out who he is. As he sounds like he's fine, while I certainly sympathize for his ordeal, I didn't think that this thread qualified as a bereavement thread. I'll have to defer to your judgement on that one.


----------



## corwyn77

Also known for his work on Trail of Cthulhu with Laws.


Bedrockgames said:


> He also has the Tour De Lovecraft books which I really enjoyed. He has a podcast with Robin Laws as well that is very good.


----------



## DMZ2112

What a stupid nightmare.  I'm glad he's all right, and hope his recovery is swift and that he is not devoured by Black Phillip.


----------



## Arilyn

Glad he's okay. Very scary.


----------

